# He "buried" his bone!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper gets a raw bone usually once a week, often on Sunday evenings. He normally just goes to town on them until they're completely clean. Tonight, however, he "buried" it! I thought it was funny. He gets to eat it on an old towel. Tonight he cleaned off most of outside of the bone, then carefully used his nose to shovel the towel over the bone so it was hidden. He's actually still doing it--he keeps laying down, then getting up and readjusting it so it's perfect. 

He's never tried to hide anything before--bones or toys. It's fairly adorable that he's so concerned about it. Must not be hungry enough to eat it just yet! Anyone else's dog hide stuff? He's not a digger, so I'm not sure it ever occurred to him before. I think it's really cute that he buries it with his nose!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley hides things from Chuck all the time. He goes in the other room and hides rawhides, balls, and anything else he considers his. It's so funny.


----------

